# Holographic Passion Pink Shrimp Sale-Starts Right Now



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I killed the freakin' trout with this lure this afternoon after the storm moved on. I am tickled pink with its potential. _*In honor of the new Holographic Passion Pink Shirmp Lure, the new Glow Chicken and Dumplings Shrimp Lure and all 3 new Chicken Chit Scents-Shrimp, Mullet and Crab* _everything is 20% off on www.chickenboylures.com starting right now and ending this Sunday, June 3rd. 

*Enter coupon code PINK*

*This Holographic Passion Pink Shrimp lure is hot....take a look.....see for yourself*

*Enter coupon code PINK*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Oh by the way all 4 retail locations have the Holographic Passion Pink Shrimp Lure and the Glow Chicken Dumplings Shrimp Lure.*

*4 Stores? I thought there was only* *3*

*It's official chickenboylures are now in MARBURGERS*


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Chicken Boy!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I picked up 10 packs at Marbugers today.Love um


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

Anywhere down south do you have a location???(Harlingen, arroyo city, port Mansfield, south padre island)??

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?v3wacu


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

I will pick some up Saturday at Boyds!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

LLM fisher said:


> Anywhere down south do you have a location???(Harlingen, arroyo city, port Mansfield, south padre island)??
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?v3wacu[/Qc
> ...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Joe i couldn't resist today at Marburgers pink is favorite color and some plum/chart.They looked like they were selling pretty good in there.I'm gonna tie one on after the topwater bite in the am.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

oh dude no way thats cool.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

That last girl is rly hot.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The cartoon one? Geez


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

sorry brosif... didn't mean to be rude to the OWNER OR A LURE COMPANY... YOUR CHICK IS HOT. see ya on the water bro


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had to buy a little of everything, im loving that hologram pink color 


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> LLM fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Anywhere down south do you have a location???(Harlingen, arroyo city, port Mansfield, south padre island)??
> ...


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*lures*

got mine yesterday an met chicken boy at maughburgers thanks first sale there got every color:bounce:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Cast n blast ordered every color


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Live report this morning. Yikes the wind is back


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Even the ugliest need some passion pink


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Cast n blast ordered every color


 Sweet,what about the Chicken Chit?


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys got any of these in any locations close to Victoria/POC?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

blackmagic said:


> Sweet,what about the Chicken Chit?


no chicken chit, chicken chit will always be online only


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I_Fish_In_Pink said:


> You guys got any of these in any locations close to Victoria/POC?


No stores down there, but you can get them on the internet in Victoria and POC - same day shipping.

Cast and Blast in Bay City should have them Monday


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Will be at the Summer Boat Show at Reliant too!!!


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Order placed.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Trout candy


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Pic


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

You have a good life. You get to fish, test your own products, catch fish on them, and make money on them. Must be nice. Im placing an order soon. Never used them. Im a hoarder.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd like a pack of #2 & #3 please. :biggrin:

Hey Joe,
Have you looked into manufacturing my Chicken Chit suggestion?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

moganman said:


> You have a good life. You get to fish, test your own products, catch fish on them, and make money on them. Must be nice. Im placing an order soon. Never used them. Im a hoarder.


Me too man! I was thinking the same thing. Wish i was fishin a lot more

-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Pic


 That right there is pretty sweet!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I just went and pick me some up from the online store. I have no other choice because I am working offshore and they sound like they are going fast so I want to get some before I get home.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Too funny I'm going to start selling pink transmissions at AAMCO and pink Circuit breakers at C&R and advertise with a girl in pink. Amazing how this world works. Smart thinking Chicken boy i would have never in a million years thought of this. I'm still laughing. I have gone to women for my out-side sales staff but they do not wear pink and I havent gone to pink merchandise "yet".


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a couple of packs. what size lead head do you recommend?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

1/8


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got through reading the Legend of Chickenboy. I have some questions. Seems there are some ommissions in the story. For example, what color was the "original" chickenboy lure. I mean...you gotts be thorough!!!

That said, i am so impressed with your advertising skills that I too am stopping at Loius Bait in the morning to "load up". I only wish that you go easy on us in future ads......the wife and all that you know.

Hats off to you Sir, Well Done!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The original lure was pink


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice pics!!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

You have some VERY impressive marketing skills! Talk about getting a man's undivided attention!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Marburgers


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just yanked these 2 out


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Just yanked these 2 out


 What did they measure?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I didn't measure them. You catch enough you can tell they are keepers. That trout was fat. The red ran me around the boat before it wore out


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> I didn't measure them. You catch enough you can tell they are keepers. That trout was fat. The red ran me around the boat before it wore out


Sweet that's what its all about.:doowapsta My old man once said,if you know he's a keeper why measure him,cause you wont be able to lie about how big he is tomorrow.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

You catch those on the new holographic pink lures?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Covered in crab chicken chit


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I ordered the shrimp chicken chit with my order a couple days ago


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

That is really good chit too


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

In your opinion, since you make this and use it, which one is the best for what? I do realize it may only help and not bring fish in, just curious what you have had luck on.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I use shrimp chicken chit the most. Coming out this coming week with garlic flavor and butt juice flavor chicken chit.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

What happend to the orange cork on your site Joe?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Ordered mine and put the word "PINK" in the box provided. Where's the beef? LOL! This color may be the ONE! CF? :dance:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

When you enter the coupon code PINK. Hit the button that reads "apply coupon"


Orange corks will be back in stock this coming week. They are awesome


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

I just placed my order. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

When your dancing chicken makes it to Hollywood don't forget your loyal followers.That dancing chicken will sell for million's it makes me laugh every time I see it.I see an invite for you to the Letterman or Leno show soon wow and I met you early in your fame .Your a great gut Chickenboy dont change.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Marburgers


My bro was there today around 11 and picked up a few more packs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got my sack of scrimp in today, havent opened it yet...hope to use them soon. The mailman said the package smelled like shrimpy chicken chit


-mac-


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Drundel said:


> My bro was there today around 11 and picked up a few more packs.


There are few stores like Marburgers left in this area. The big chains have squeezed them out of business. It is an honor to do business with them. Everytime I go in there I am so impressed with the cleanliness, organization and selection. Todd and his wife Mary and their employees are really great people.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I told my friend about the chicken boy lures and he is going to get some as well.


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

Just ordered mine. What is your preferred way of rigging. Under popping cork, jig head, Carolina?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Yes all the above


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Last day of the Big sale


----------



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

Just placed my order. Thanks Chickenboy.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

No. Thank You


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

what smell was on the FLOUNDER MAGNETS that stunk so bad??? Do you make them any more?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Not right now. That was garlic chit


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Whens the peckerhead coming out?  Don't forget my royalty check on the chit. :slimer: The pink is awesome. Good job!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I am hoping to have one more new color next week. Don't ask me the color please. It will be a surprise. I am tweaking it right now. This is the last big sale for the summer


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

A view tonight from my deck. I can see only 2 boats in Chickenboy bay aka Jones Lake. Smart fishermen


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I tied on a pink passion scrimp for the morning wade. Its on!


-mac-


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> A view tonight from my deck. I can see only 2 boats in Chickenboy bay aka Jones Lake. Smart fishermen


That's a heck of a view!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I couldn't resist I had to go buy 2 more packs of plastics and a yellow cork and now the bottle of crab chit. How can you pass up a discount???


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Placed my order chartreuse pink and shrimp chit


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The word is in the marsh that Sasquatch just saved 20% shopping with chickenboy!Thanks Joe!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

got my order in just in time. thanks Chickenboy


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Chickenboy, did you discontinue the "bloody mary" color for good? I wanted to order a bag


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> I use shrimp chicken chit the most. Coming out this coming week with garlic flavor and butt juice flavor chicken chit.


 mmmmm....garlic! That'll get the Italian fish biting. :biggrin:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The redfish and trout claimed 3 pink passion scrimp and nearly a whole bag of plum chartreuse today. Only one keeper trout and one keeper red but tons of future prospects. POC is dink city once again!














-mac-


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks chickenboy got my order today. With a bonus can't wait for the weekend.

Have you ever tried them in the surf?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The pink lure was designed for the surf.

The bloody mary shrimp is now on online. I accidently removed it.

Good luck y'all

I have one more color I am coming out with, maybe late this week, but definitely by early next week. Don't ask the color please.


----------



## jagome2 (Mar 29, 2010)

So.....whats the color? lol...just placed my order...along with some chicken chit...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

jagome2 said:


> So.....whats the color? lol...just placed my order...along with some chicken chit...


I wish so bad I could let the cat out of the bag. But not on this one. I am in the shop right now fine tuning this sucker. Will be testing it on Thursday.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Just placed my order for some pink shrimp and some shrimp chicken chit. Looking forward to getting em in! Hopefully making a trip to the surf next week.


----------



## BillyBa (Jun 26, 2010)

Chickenboy, Got my order. Thanks for the bonus. These look killer..Hope they work as good as they look


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

So I place a small order online , get my stuff right away, open it to find a bonus package but I had order 2 packs of Strawberry reds and I only received 1. So I call Joe, he says no problem, I'll get the other package right out to you. He did, and he also sent me a bonus pack of these new pinks. 2coolers, Im telling you, this is the kind of guy you want to do business with.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

chickenboy got my order thank ya!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

order just placed, bring it on. :work:


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Yup, Joe is the s!!t ! **** good guy and the lures work. Just look at his threads he post. He would ndt be saling them if they didn't. Very good product. I'd take them over Gulp any day !!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm no longer a virgin to CB lures...just ordered 4 pkgs. if I get skunked on them, I will feel violated...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> I'm no longer a virgin to CB lures...just ordered 4 pkgs. if I get skunked on them, I will feel violated...


Me too, 2 pink, 2 strawberry, 1 cork.



Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

restocked marburgers for the third time in 5 days......what a wonderful local business


----------



## htxfiveo (Jan 23, 2012)

Gotta drop by Marburgers then, just ordered my first set of chickenboy lures online. Passion pink, plum/chart and some of that Chicken Chit/shrimp. Cant wait to try em out!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> restocked marburgers for the third time in 5 days......what a wonderful local business


I live in Cypress and thats where I shop! They treat you like family. They always have the best lures.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> There are few stores like Marburgers left in this area. The big chains have squeezed them out of business. It is an honor to do business with them. Everytime I go in there I am so impressed with the cleanliness, organization and selection. Todd and his wife Mary and their employees are really great people.


I love going into Marburgers...one time there was a very attractive (IMO) brunette working the register. I was assuming she was the owners daughter...but who knows.

I love the place though...they typically carry everything I need. Plus its close to home.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Joe got the shipment,bonus bag and some tagging stickers!


----------



## HelloFishie (Mar 16, 2010)

Got a co-worker of mine to pick me up some. Can't wait to go try them!!! Oh what size jig head should I use and does color matter?


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

1/8 jig
work it slow bumping it off the bottom..Good lure, did you get the chicken chit if not you should..
KEYSTONE


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

So, how did the new color work? What is it?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

which one was the chicken chit, when i ordered i didn't see it listed???


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Chit is the brand name...the scents are mullet, shrimp and crab.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> A view tonight from my deck. I can see only 2 boats in Chickenboy bay aka Jones Lake. Smart fishermen


Man, your toenails look as bad as mine.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

porkchoplc said:


> Chicken Chit is the brand name...the scents are mullet, shrimp and crab.


ah chit.

saw the scents, didn't order any though...think the lures should work without it...

dang, thought it was a lure name...

"hey, what you catch all dem feech on"

"chicken chit"

"well screw you too"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got my order of pink shrimp and chicken chit! Thanks for the quick shipping and the bonus back. Appreciate it!


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok..Ok.. I have so many soft plastics that i told myself that i wouldnt buy anymore until i slimmed down my selection. 

Well........ This thread just got me to buy 6 packs and some Chit.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

You will like them tbagn, good lure to have in the bag


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

When I fish
I fish with Chicken Chit
It's the scent 
That fish prefer


----------

